# android 2.3?



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this but my buddy bought a tablet off of eBay. Some Chinese no name brand hunk of junk which he runs on his wifi. Apparently it came with android 2.1 or maybe even froyo. Is there any way for him to get gb or even honeycomb. Remember its not rooted or even activated via a carrier. Just wifi. And again it doesn't have a single name on it anywhere. Ha ha just a square on a single button on the bottom to make it look like an ipad.

sent from my cordless talking machine


----------

